# Gnr Keyes-Oliver - 30 Fd Regiment - Killed in Training Accident in Petawawa - 25 Oct 08



## dapaterson (25 Oct 2008)

From the Ottawa Citizen website.

http://www.canada.com/ottawacitizen/news/story.html?id=bd628586-4937-42bc-95f2-0e577f2866ea



> Reservist killed
> Ottawa-based soldier dead, four others in serious condition after training accident at CFB Petawawa
> The Ottawa Citizen
> Published: Saturday, October 25, 2008
> ...


----------



## Eye In The Sky (25 Oct 2008)

RIP Gnr Keyes-Oliver, condolences to the family, friends, loved ones and Regimental Family of 30th Fd Regt (RCA).   

Speedy recoveries to 2Lt Ryan MacIntyre, Bdr Jordan Anstey, Bdr Frederic Koch, and Bdr Alexander Mullaly

Link to the story on this website.


----------



## Teeps74 (25 Oct 2008)

RIP Gunner. Sincere condolences to the family, and the Regiment.


----------



## Jacqueline (25 Oct 2008)

RIP, may your soul rest with your loved ones.

sincerely, JF


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Oct 2008)

Condolences to the family, colleagues and friends...


----------



## Towards_the_gap (25 Oct 2008)

RIP, and condolences to the family.

And I hope the reporter who called the family flushes his head down the toilet, then has a word with himself. He could've waited 12 hours.


----------



## beltron (25 Oct 2008)

RIP GNR. Oliver and godspeed to the others injured for a speedy recovery.This really hits close to home as I spent 7 years with 30th Field in the 1990's and the regiment has lost a member of our family.


----------



## Haggis (26 Oct 2008)

End of Mission, Gunner Keyes-Oliver.  Stand down and RIP.

Speedy recovery to the injured.


----------



## 1feral1 (26 Oct 2008)

Such sad news.

OWDU


----------



## fire_guy686 (26 Oct 2008)

Rest Easy Gnr Keyes-Oliver. Thoughts and Prayers are with the family.  


Prayers for a speedy recovery for the injured as well.


----------



## Big Foot (26 Oct 2008)

My thoughts and prayers are with your family, Gunner Keyes-Oliver. I'm sure I speak for the entire Royal Regiment when I express my condolences to your family and wish a speedy recovery to the injured. Ubique and God speed to all of the injured.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (26 Oct 2008)

This hits close to home; I used to be a Bytown Gunner and I have several friends in 30th Fd. The names of those who were involved sound very familiar. My condolences to Gnr Keyes-Oliver's friends and family. A speedy recovery to those who where injured.


----------



## vonGarvin (26 Oct 2008)

RIP gunner 

Sad indeed.


----------



## Petard (26 Oct 2008)

Absolutely tragic

Gnr Keyes-Oliver, End of Mission, Stand Easy, Rest

My sincere condolences to those who have suffered this loss, and hope for full recovery to the injured


----------



## manhole (26 Oct 2008)

our deepest condolences to the family and friends of Gnr Keyes-Oliver and a speedy and full recovery to the wounded.   Ubique


----------



## muskrat89 (26 Oct 2008)

Gnr Keyes-Oliver -  End of Mission, Stand Easy. Thank you for your service to the Guns; wishing peace for your family.

Godspeed to the injured

Ubique


----------



## Big Foot (26 Oct 2008)

Stand Easy
_The din of combat swirls, deafening noise, acrid smoke
Familiar, long awaited voice exclaims "End of mission!"
Guns silent, peace and calm set in
"Rounds on target, mission complete" the soothing voice spoke
Stand easy, your toil is complete
Slowly settling down, resting weary feet
All is still and halcyon
Stand easy, carry on_

-Andrew Richardson

In memory of Gunner Keyes-Oliver.


----------



## GUNS (26 Oct 2008)

Condolences to family and fellow gunners.


----------



## Rocketryan (26 Oct 2008)

Anyone know if she paraded with the 11th Field in Guelph back in May/June?
There was a Pte Keyes-Oliver in my troop when I started in late May..


----------



## a78jumper (26 Oct 2008)

Very sad-my deepest sympathies to all that knew and loved her.

Regretably this latest fatality in the wider Forces family comes as I am about to be interviewed Mon for our company paper "Connections" on my thoughts as to 11 Nov as a "veteran"(I certainly do not call myself that)-and Friday aft I emailed the interviewer a few thoughts, one of which was the large number of Canadians that have given their lives  in the service of the Nation, albeit not in a war zone, and thus are not remembered in quite the same light as for eg our Afghan heroes,  if at all. These people are also deseving of remembrance, I knew quite a few who gave their all over the course of my career...


----------



## PanaEng (26 Oct 2008)

Rocketryan said:
			
		

> Anyone know if she paraded with the 11th Field in Guelph back in May/June?
> There was a Pte Keyes-Oliver in my troop when I started in late May..


It's possible, the second article mentions that her mother lives near Waterloo. 
RIP and my condolences to family and friends.


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Oct 2008)

*Family of soldier killed in training mishap thanks supporters *
Canadian Press, 26 Oct 08
Article link

The family of a Canadian soldier killed in a weekend training mishap at CFB Petawawa has issued a statement through the Defence Department thanking friends for their support in their time of mourning.  Gunner Arielle Keyes-Oliver of Ottawa was killed Saturday morning when a truck carrying 10 soldiers rolled over at the base training area .... The statement by Keyes-Oliver's family said she was proud to be a Canadian and proud to be in uniform.  It said she was a natural leader and concerned with everyone she came in contact with ....  (More on link)


*Statement by the Minister of National Defence on the death of Gunner Arielle Keyes-Oliver*
MND Statement, 26 Oct 08
Statement link

The Honourable Peter Gordon MacKay, Minister of National Defence and Minister of the Atlantic Canada Opportunities Agency, issued the following statement today on the death of a Canadian soldier:

"I am deeply saddened by the loss of Gunner Arielle Keyes-Oliver, who was killed yesterday in a training accident in Petawawa, Ontario. On behalf of the Department of National Defence and the Canadian Forces, I would like to offer our utmost sympathies to her family and friends during this very difficult time.

I would also like to wish a quick recovery to the four other Canadian soldiers injured in the accident. Our thoughts are with you.

Canada and the Canadian Forces have lost a bright, young and talented soldier. Her loss is a tragedy and she will be missed.”


----------



## OldSolduer (26 Oct 2008)

RIP Gunner!! Say hi to Mike!!

May the wounded make a full recovery!!

"Never shall I fail my brothers"


----------



## Xcalibar (26 Oct 2008)

RIP, Gunner Arielle Keyes-Oliver.

My condolences to the family and friends and my hope for a speedy recovery for the injured.


----------



## RHFC_piper (26 Oct 2008)

I had just confirmed with colleagues today that Gnr Keyes-Oliver was, at one point, a member of the RHFC.   Although I had never really known her, as she was in the RHFC while I was deployed/on work up and had moved on to 11th Field (then 30 field) before I came home, She was still a member of the Regimental family, and a member of the big CF family...  She will be missed. 

My sincerest condolences to her family and friends....  and a speedy recovery for the injured.


----------



## gonf (26 Oct 2008)

RIP Keyes  

I did my SQ with her. She was a great soldier and a great friend.


----------



## Rocketryan (26 Oct 2008)

http://toronto.ctv.ca/servlet/an/local/CTVNews/20081026/military_investigation_081026/20081026/?hub=TorontoNewHome

Just watched the video, recognized her face and it mentioned she was part of 11th Field

Gunner, I barely knew you, but you seemed like a really nice person, it's a terrible thing to have happen to you

Rest In Peace


----------



## 3rd Horseman (26 Oct 2008)

RIP Gunner Stand Easy you have earned it.
  Thoughts go out to the family and friends and regimental family of Gunner Keyes-Oliver.  Speedy recovery to the injured.
  Thoughts to my old family at 11th Field who grieve one of their our own.

3rd Horseman 

11th Field Regt 81-85


----------



## NL_engineer (26 Oct 2008)

RIP Gunner


----------



## Mike Baker (26 Oct 2008)

RIP Gunner, you will be missed. 

Beav


----------



## R933ex (26 Oct 2008)

RIP Gunner


----------



## geo (26 Oct 2008)

Rest in peace Gunner

My condolences to the family friends and comrades 
To the injured, get well & get back into the saddle

Chimo!


----------



## gun runner (27 Oct 2008)

Rest in Peace Gunner, my sincere condolences to the family, the Regiment, and all who were friends. To the wounded, get well. Ubique


----------



## larry Strong (27 Oct 2008)

Rest in God's arms Gnr Keyes-Oliver -  End of Mission, Stand Easy.


----------



## KevinB (27 Oct 2008)

RIP Gnr


----------



## Haggis (27 Oct 2008)

More from the CBC, shared with the usual disclaimer.


----------



## lennoj (27 Oct 2008)

Rest in peace Gunner.

I wish for a speedy recovery to those injured in Saturdays accident.

----------------
Offnote: The comments left by individuals in the CBC story that Haggis posted are awfuly distasteful...


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (27 Oct 2008)

RIP Gnr Keyes-Oliver.  Condolances to her family and colleagues. 
Wishing a full and speedy recovery to the wounded.


----------



## dapaterson (27 Oct 2008)

http://www.marketwire.com/press-release/Land-Force-Central-Area-Dept-Of-National-Defence-913929.html



> Land Force Central Area - Dept of National Defence
> 
> Oct 27, 2008 15:05 ET
> 
> ...


----------



## dapaterson (28 Oct 2008)

The funeral home has posted an obituary, which includes details on funeral arrangements.


http://www.erbgood.com/Obituary.php?id=4306



> Arielle Keyes-Oliver
> 
> 1989 – 2008
> 
> ...


----------



## Jorkapp (2 Nov 2008)

Yesterday I attended the funeral of Gnr Keyes-Oliver.

For someone so young, the eulogies told of a great life she had lived in just 19 short years. Truly at this ceremony, her life was celebrated. It would be no stretch to say that she will be missed by many.

I never met Arielle, but the whole ceremony was incredibly touching. I've watched ramp ceremonies from Afghanistan on TV, seen footage of military funerals, but seeing her flag-draped casket but a few feet in front of me really brought a lot home. The loss her family, friends, and the Regiments have suffered cannot be quantified by words alone.

RIP, Gunner. Stand easy, Mission over.


----------



## leroi (2 Nov 2008)

Condolences to Family, Friends and Colleagues of Gunner Keyes-Oliver.

A great loss to Her Loved Ones, Community and Country. 

We will not forget her ...


----------



## AirCanuck (21 Jan 2009)

Excuse the late reply, but I wanted to post on this one and haven't been around for a while.
I didn't know her, but a lot of my friends from home did.  From what I've heard, and the pictures that were forwarded to me our mutual friends via email, she was a bright, pretty young woman who brought warmth into the peoples' lives around her.  Truly a tragic loss, I know my friends have been deeply impacted by it.
RIP Gunner
you'll be missed Arielle


----------

